# Your best 'meeting a celebrity' story......



## Spazkatt (27 Nov 2004)

In the spirit of "What are you listening to" and "Favourite military movie," I have decided to ask.....


I think mine would be meeting Keifer Sutherland getting on a Canadian flight to Orlando. Very polite and even took the time to spell mine and my wife's name properly.

Then there was when I met Jason Alexander....but we'll see if this post takes off....
AL


----------



## Yeoman (27 Nov 2004)

I met Gordie Howe the last time I was at home waiting for my ride at a Timmie's in Kitchener.
shoulda bought that man a coffee, but I wasn't thinking.
Greg


----------



## camochick (27 Nov 2004)

I was in the same room as chris tucker, but I had too much beer and I didnt realize he was there. I've also met alot of canadian bands, no one special though.


----------



## gt102 (27 Nov 2004)

I talked to the queen...


----------



## ramy (27 Nov 2004)

My father ran into the Prime Minister in downtown Vancouver last week (he was crossing the street with reporters etc..)  and he also ran into ozzy Osbourne in a Star Bucks.


----------



## Spazkatt (27 Nov 2004)

Same day? Jeez. Wonder if they were hangin' out.......lol
AL


----------



## ramy (27 Nov 2004)

no, not the  same day ...


----------



## CallOfDuty (27 Nov 2004)

I was working my shift at the airport and met Christina Applegate a few weeks ago here in Halifax!


----------



## Spazkatt (27 Nov 2004)

What do you do at the airport? Wayne Gretzky greeted me when he landed here @ Hamilton once.
AL


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Nov 2004)

Well these are kinda lame stories - more like a grocery list.  How about some details?

I beg to report I was actually star struck by Joe Clark.  I was a courier downtown at the time, and he was a lawyer for Milner Fenerty, a local law firm.  I was walking back from Canterra Tower, kind of in the north part of downtown near the river, very deserted, the block I was on was a huge empty field (it has since been converted into a parking lot) - one of very few left.  Anyway, I see him coming down the sidewalk - no secret service, no nothing, just Joe Who.  I was so surprised to see him I just kind of stared, probably mouth open.  He smiled, I think he was happy to be recognized and knew what was going on - and said "Good Morning" to me.  I was too starstruck to say hello back.

Of all the people to be starstruck by - Joe Who!!!  I am still embarrassed by it but like to tell the story.

Joe Who had one of my friends fired; he was a mail clerk in the Milner Fenerty mailroom - poor guy sent Joe's passport for updating via regular mail instead of registered.  That was it for HIM.  

This was before Joe's return to politics, naturally, and he was just a regular citizen and ex-PM at the time.


----------



## Spazkatt (27 Nov 2004)

OK..I'll bite. 
    The fam damily was sitting at a restaurant at Ontario Place two summers ago just after seeing Cirque de Soleil. In the midst of devouring my cheese fries, I watched Jason Alexander walk out to the patio and begin walking toward our table. Nearly choking on my food, I pushed my chair back, reached around with my hand and introduced myself. He returned the introduction and proceeded to his table with his family....directly behind us. When I returned to my food, the family was asking who that was. 
     "Was that someone you work with?," they asked.
     "Look for yourself," I replied.
They did, and each had a look of pure shock......"GASP!! It's George!!"
Needless to say, the rest of the meal was nothing but George jokes.....No double dipping, SHRINKAGE!, stuff like that.
Oh, by the way, his son looks exactly like Nelson Muntz. I shit you not.
AL


----------



## jswift872 (28 Nov 2004)

I met bubbles from Trailor Park Boys in a local Wal-Mart..


----------



## CallOfDuty (28 Nov 2004)

Hey Pte. Mckibbon.................I'm in Dartmouth and i saw RICKY from trailer park boys at Zelllers the other day!!!!!...............The funny thing was that he was in charachter, but doing normal everyday shopping....LOL!


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2004)

On my first ever CP job...before I had any training or even knew what I was doing I met Natalie Portman at the Toronto Film Festival. I don't know how she felt but I was scared sh1tless...There were tonnes of screaming male fans with all their hormones in overdrive and her and...me!

Somewhere there is a bit of film footage of me standing behind her at an interview outside Roy Thompson Hall (Toronto) wearing a green suite and looking terrified!

I have since met a number of stars and their entourages. None were as scary as that night with Queen Amidala!  8) :-* 8)
Slim


----------



## jswift872 (28 Nov 2004)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Hey Pte. Mckibbon.......I'm in Dartmouth and i saw RICKY from trailer park boys at Zelllers the other day!!!!!......The funny thing was that he was in character, but doing normal everyday shopping....LOL!



lol nice, they are completely screwed up...in a good way though


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (28 Nov 2004)

nothin better than "sorry ricky I gotta go, kitty drank garbage juice and now shes got the sh**s"  ;D


----------



## atticus (28 Nov 2004)

Whats Jessica Simpsons little sister? Ashlee? Anyway's last time I was in LA on Sunset (I think) I was walking down the street to my car and she bolted out of a resturaunt and into a Rolls Royce and I never noticed. My family pointed it out to me to see if it was true I took another walk by the car as it was still parked to check out who was in the back and sure enough it was her. Then not even ten minutes later I was driving down the street and right next to me it was her and her enterouge. I must have been staring because they started to give me the thumbs up, peace signs and what nots. Closest I've ever been to a celebrity. And it was a really nice car.


----------



## Spanky (28 Nov 2004)

A number of years ago I was in the Grand Hotel in Lindsay for beer and pizza, when Gordon Pinset came in with some other people and sat at the next table.  Didn't get his autograph as I didn't want to bug him.
Last year, I had Tie Domi hold the door open for me at a driving range in Windsor.  Nice guy.


----------



## scm77 (28 Nov 2004)

I've met Pinball Clemens.  He was signing autographs before one of my football games.  I also met him when he came to give a talk at my school.  He was a really nice guy.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Nov 2004)

Early 70's at the Elmwood Casino Supper Club in Windsor. I was there in my greens with a buddy, waiting in line to go in and see Anne Margret. The owner came out and brought us in through the kitchen and gave us a table up front. During Ms Margret's performance, she would walk around the room as she sang. She stopped at our table, sat on my lap, with her arm around my neck and sang part of her song. When it was over, I couldn't have stood up if the house was on fire.

Oh, and as a kid. I used to deliver papers and run errands for Paul Martin Sr, when he was at home in Windsor. Great person and Statesman. Not at all like his son.


----------



## gnplummer421 (28 Nov 2004)

Tom Cochrane and Red Rider performed at the Centennial Club in Germany, afterwards they were invited to go to the "Zum Tavern" in Lahr for after hours drinks. I was invited as well, and ended up having a shooter with Tom and talked for a bit....super nice person.


----------



## Devlin (28 Nov 2004)

Since there's no hockey on the tube how bout a hockey story...


OK I'll bite, I've met a few but the most memorable was when I was a kid growing up in Schumacher, just outside of Timmins. Frank and Pete Mahovolich grew up there and sometimes would return for Christmas and what not. Occasionally they would come out and play street hockey with the local kids. I got to play with them a couple of times, pretty cool to have one of those guys rooting through a snow bank looking for the puck with you.


----------



## Pieman (28 Nov 2004)

I used to run in Rick Mercer a lot when I lived in Halifax. He must have lived close to me as I ran into him in a video store on more than one occasion. First time I saw him, I gave him a 'what the heck!?' kind of look, and I am pretty sure he noticed that I recognized him. I saw him about 6 times, but never tried to speak to him as I really had no reason to.

I also had a 'close encounter' with Harrison Ford. He was in Halifax filming the K-19 movie. I was at a pub with a group of people. In front of me this girl was standing near the door while chatting and half-blocking the door. Harrison Ford was going out, put his hand on her should her and says 'excuse me' the girl looks up and got a shock, as did we all. He smiled to her, push his way past and walked out. It is a strange experience when you run into someone famous for some reason. We did not notice any guards with him, but maybe in Halifax one can keep a low profile and not worry too much.


----------



## spacelord (29 Nov 2004)

I went to a Ministry concert a few weeks ago, and I wore a T-shirt that said "Hey Al, play Halloween". (for those of you who don't know, Al is the singer, and Halloween is my favourite song).  I was standing in the front row, and ended up getting his attention. I pointed at my shirt, and he read it. Then he said to me, "no, not that one." then he either said "It's too old", or "it's no good".


----------



## scm77 (29 Nov 2004)

recceguy's paper delivering for Paul Martin sr. reminded me of something.  I used to deliver papers to "Tarzan Dan".  He's been on tv and radio.  He lived right around the corner from me.


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Nov 2004)

Well. this one is actually my brother's.

While in Manhattan on business, he had just checked into his hotel, got into the elevator to go back down to the lobby. When the doors opened, and he got into the elevator, David Carridene(?SP?) got in with him. They talked on the way down to the lobby, and when they got out, Mr. Carridine said goodbye, and walked through the lobby, and no one else even noticed that he was there.

When Graham got home, he told me that he is a really cool guy, and that they got to talking, and David is a lot like our father. in a good way.


----------



## camochick (29 Nov 2004)

My like second cousin is Harold from the Red Green show. I have yet to meet him, but the rest of my family knows him well I guess. HEHE.


----------



## bossi (29 Nov 2004)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Since there's no hockey on the tube how bout a hockey story...



Once upon a time, Maple Leaf Gardens wanted to have a ceremony to salute the troops from the Gulf War.
The Public Affairs officer who worked next door came over and lamented to my CO that he couldn't scrape together a guard of honour from any of the nearby CFBs.
With a twinkle in his eye, my dear CO said "Well, of course, the 48th Highlanders are the ones you should ask, especially since it's in Maple Leaf Gardens (the 48th play at the season-opening game of the Leafs)".
And so, one phone call to the Bn CO, another to the Regimental hockey team (no - I'm not kidding), and the guard was organised in about twenty minutes ... (we scrounged flags from the Recruiting Centre CO's office, and the US consulate, one of the defencemen had access to the arsenal, and Bob's your uncle!)

So, we're on the ice, only a few minutes to go, and then ... catastrophe!
We'd made sure the American flag wouldn't fall down, since it would be such an embarassment ... but instead, the Canadian flag sank to the bottom of the flagpole ... !
The Leafs were skating around for their warmup and one of the saw our predicament, skated over to their bench and brought back a roll of tape, saying "Here, I figured you could use this" (I think it was Mike Krushelnyski, but that damned malaria medication ...)

Anyway, afterwards we figured "We've got weapons, freedom of the city ... Let's go meet Don Cherry" and off we trooped to the CBC studio under the seats.   We simply told the policeman that we were there to meet Don, and he held the door open for us (chuckle!)

Inside the studio, Don gets a look at us and immediately says "Whoa!   When I saw the rifles, I was afraid it was Harry Synden!"   He and Ron McLean were getting ready for their show, but took time to chat with us and even pose for a super photo - thumbs up all around!

The story goes on ...

Some time later, the Public Affairs guys are trying to help out with a "Unity" hockey tournament (a Member of Parliament got the idea of bringing together youngsters from across Canada to play at the Gardens).
Now, the PAffO was looking for an honourary chairman ... and once again, my dear CO's eyes twinkled as he said "I know just the person who can help you ..." (me).
So, what the heck, sez I ... I phoned and left a message for Don Cherry, and faxed him a nice letter about how "the guys who wear Canada on their uniform" would appreciate his support (Don's one of our most loyal supporters, if any of you didn't already realise it).

Later that day, I phone my office to check if there've been any messages - our civvie receptionist mumbles something about a call from "Rose Terrerrie" ... which I don't recognise ... until I'm in the shower after my workout, and after repeating "Rose Terrerrie" over and over again ... I suddenly realise it's ROSE CHERRY (Don's wonderful, late wife".   With a towel around my waist, I dash into the nearest office and commandeer the poor guy's phone, citing "it's a national emergency" (chuckle!)

Anyway, Rose answers and says "of course Don will be the honourary chairman".

Back at the office, smiles all around ... and then the PAffO comes back and says "That was great.   Now could you also get us a French Canadian NHL'er to be the co-chair?"   (to which I silently muse "What do I look like?   The NHLPA?")

And so, another phone call ... this time to the Molson corporate offices in Montreal ...
Shortly afterwards the phone rings in our office and my office-mate answers, then hands the phone to me.
"Who is it?" I ask, to which he replies "Jean Beliveau".
I was THIS close to answering and saying "Okay, now who the "F" is this really" ... but for some reason I was a little more diplomatic than that ... (ha!)
And, yes - Le Gros Bill is indeed on the other end, and he also is agreeing to be the co-honourary chairman of the Unity Hockey Tournament at Maple Leaf Gardens (he even flew down from Montreal and shook hands with the kids).   I'm sorry he turned down the offer to become Governor-General of Canada - he's truly a great man.

And then there was the time I met Terry Crisp when he was coaching the Canadian Olympic team, and we talked about camouflage for goalies ... (but, that's all I can say, due to the NDA ...!)

P.S. (almost forgot - met Rick Mercer and Tom Cochrane on a flight from Canada December 2003 - they were on their way to Kabul to film a show with our troops - nice guys!)

And there you have it - some real Canadian celebrities, close up and personal!


----------



## csura2 (30 Nov 2004)

Well, I was on my way into the war museum in Ottawa two summers ago on a lazy saturday afternoon. Low and behold, outside of the museum a demonstration was going on by some local engineers, about the water purifying system adapted for use overseas.  As I was discussing this with a Sgt So and So, and listening to an assembly of pipers, up strolled one Mr. Mike Myers.  I couldn't believe it, here he was just casually walking around enjoying the military demonstration and listening to the pipers.  Luckily, I had my digital camera and snapped a picture with him.  I think it was right after he filmed Cat and the Hat.  He told me he was actually in Ottawa for a wedding at the gallery right beside the war museum.  Anyways, I'll upload the photo on here if anyone is interested in seeing it. ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Nov 2004)

Whilst at the Sheraton On The Park Hotel, in early 1995, Elizabeth St, Sydney, I got on to a lift and there was Harry Conneck Jr and his wife/girlfreind going up fro a swim. I just could not keep my eyes off her  ;D 'chest area'   ;D as she was wearing a bikini top, and when I looked at Harry, he was disgusted  :threat:, as he caught me looking at his Missus. I left the lift before they did, and I won't forget that rack  !

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## foerestedwarrior (30 Nov 2004)

When i was 15, I had the entire National Downhill team take me into a bar with them to hang out, and i talked with Rob Boyd for about an hour. I've skied for a whole day with Nancy Green. I have done a offseasone training session with Becky Scott. My x-country ski coach for 4 years was Angela Schmitt-Foster. My cousins agent used to be Bobby Orr, i met him one day, pretty cool guy, but i don't care much for hockey. Met alot of celebrities before cant remember alot of them, oh, i met the cast of the x-files when they still were in Vancouver.


----------



## shaboing (30 Nov 2004)

i have met sooo many nhl/former nhl players i dont even know where to start. i'm from peterborough and if you dont know its a hockey hotbed, lol. just 2 weeks ago the leafs had a road hockey tournament here and the assistant coach played on my team and set me up for a nice 1 timer goal. i've met leclair(my third cousin), gilmour, clark, yzerman(used to party with my dad/aunts and uncles when he played for the petes), lindros, scotty bowman, roger nielson, ricci, chiasson, marc savard, bobby clarke, bobby hull, london knights forward/leading scorer in the ohl right now grew up up the street from me....... the list goes on, haha. mmmmmmmmmm hockey, i wanna go play now..... too bad my college intramural team sucks ass and we didn't make the playoffs inspite me being in the top 10 for scoring  :


----------



## atticus (30 Nov 2004)

When I was about five or six when I was playing hockey my mother thought that it would be good for me to learn figure skating, and my one teacher was Jamie Salé. Apparently I wouldn't listen to her and all I did was make snow angels on the ice.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (30 Nov 2004)

When I was a little kid I was in the Beer Store with my Dad and "Uncle Bobby" (for those of you who might remember) came-in.  I think he was drunk, but either way he really scared me!  (No kidding)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Nov 2004)

I guess the closest I came was about a month ago, I played hockey against the Ottawa Senators alumni team in a charity tournament.
Brad Marsh, Todd Gill[ who can still shoot- wow] and I took a  penalty for holding Laurie Boschman.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (30 Nov 2004)

last year i was at a BB king concert in toronto, lucky enough i managed to grab a good set of 3 row floor seats. During the show we had been cheering so loud that aparantley mr. king requested our presence back stage...Come the end of the show we went back stage met with the whole band and mr king and jeff beck. Great bunch of guys, cant wait till i see them preform again. 


Also i met vince carter in an lil different circumstance. I managed to sqeeze out another great set of seats to a raptors game last year. This was during the time when Carter was always whining about his knee hurting...so mid game he kept wincing and I yelled out, vince your a slack bag put some drive into that body. Well mr. Carter didn't take to kindly to the words and pointed at me and told me to "shut my f*ckin mouth"  well, me being the big boy i am kinda instigated a lil  bit more with a few choice words, in the end i did get to meet his body guards. and most of the other raptors who each pretty much enjoyed everything i was dishing to carter that night.


----------



## Gunnar (30 Nov 2004)

So there I was, two years ago.  I was driving up to Hockley Valley to cut a Christmas tree.  On the way up, my wife, buddy and myself decided that biological needs needed to be attended to.  So we stop at a Variety Store in Mono Mills.  Variety Store doesn't have a bathroom, so my wife and I race across the street to the local burger joint.  Coming back from the burger joint, I notice my buddy is having a confab with someone he met coming out of the store.  I amble on on over.

Buddy's talking to Ernie Eves, then the current Premier of Ontario.  I shake his hand, he says "Hi... Ernie".

It was later I realized I was wearing my Canadian Alliance pin...wonder if he saw it.


----------



## Gunner (30 Nov 2004)

EME Girl, not sure if you uploaded the correct photograph.

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Members/XmasBall028smaller.jpg

Mind you, by posting your picture, you may have developed a loyal following at army.ca

Cheers,


----------



## stukirkpatrick (30 Nov 2004)

When I was younger I got to meet Curt Harnett, the famed shampoo commercial star (and he was in some kind of sporting event too...did pretty well if I recall...   > ) because his sister's family are good friends of ours.   So good in fact, that we bought their old house


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (30 Nov 2004)

This is my teacher's story, not mine. He used to be a bouncer at a few night clubs in the GTA, one of the clubs he was at had a party for all Virgin airline employes. He was making sure that no one took drinks into one of the rooms that weren't licenced to have alcohol in them (sometthing like that). He told one lady that she couldn't take drinks into the room, she replied with "I'll give you $50 if you let me and my husband in". My teacher says no I'm sorry but I can't let you in. Then she keeps saying I'll give $100, $500, $1000 etc. just to see what his price would be. My teacher goes on to say "Look lady you don't have enough money to buy me!" Just then her husband shows up- he is Charles Bronson the thrid richest man in the world. Let me tell you my science teacher was pretty sorry he told her she couldn't buy him.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Nov 2004)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> When I was a little kid I was in the Beer Store with my Dad and "Uncle Bobby" (for those of you who might remember) came-in.   I think he was drunk, but either way he really scared me!   (No kidding)



Uncle Bobby! Shyte, that was yonks ago (early 70's). I too remember that, a CTV Sat am thing. I hated that show, and that silly puppet thing.

Anyways, thanks for the good laugh this am here in Sydney.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## csura2 (30 Nov 2004)

Gunner said:
			
		

> EME Girl, not sure if you uploaded the correct photograph.
> 
> http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Members/XmasBall028smaller.jpg
> 
> ...



Ha, ha thanks...I think.   No I meant to upload that one too.   I haven't been on army.ca very much, but I decided it was time to put a picture up of myself.   I'll upload the Mike Myers picture to "humorous".


----------



## Gunner (30 Nov 2004)

> Ha, ha thanks...I think.



No offense was intended!   

Thanks for uploading the photo of Mike Myers.  Good to go.

Cheers


----------



## sdimock (30 Nov 2004)

Edit: decided best not to post


----------



## winchable (30 Nov 2004)

Beenie Man, Don't know if anyone is familiar with him.

On my last trip to Birmingham(UK) he was recording something in a studio there and was at the same club.

A girl and I were sitting at a table having a drink when I looked over and sitting next to be me is Beenie Man.
Great big dreadlocks, red eyes, unintelligble speech.
I asked "Are you beenie man?"
At which point I could've sworn he was my best friend from childhood.
"Cam seyat hya mon"

For 3 hours I sat at atable in a club in Birmingham and talked to Beenie Man.
Incredibly well versed in current affairs, extremely homophobic and a heavy smoker.(Of what you might ask)
I was still kind of skeptical until all of a sudden the spotlight shone on the table and the announcer goes "ladies and gentleman put it together for Beenie Man"
He went on the stage and did a short number gave me the address where he was staying and invited me to the afterparty, left with an entourage and 12 women and that was it.
Never went to the afterparty because my friend was in a state after I left her alone for 3 hours to talk with a Reggae star she'd never heard of.


----------



## Bograt (1 Dec 2004)

It is with great trepidation that I submit my story. Long before I met my wife, I met the Rankin family. I was visiting my grandparents in Grand Falls Newfoundland, and the band was there to play in the annual salmon festival. I got a job doing security during the event. Much to my delight they placed me backstage, and I spent the afternoon and evening with Heather Rankin. We had a great time, and she was a great lady.

Alas, I was a Rankin groupie. (The thought of it now makes me giggle.) Please don't hold that against me.


----------



## winchable (1 Dec 2004)

> I spent the afternoon and evening with Heather Rankin



Eh eh...say no more, errr...nudge nudge wink wink.



> We had a great time



Great time eh Guv? Take her for a "field trip" eh guv, fare the well love eh you know.


----------



## Spazkatt (10 Dec 2004)

Good day, all. Sorry to revive this thread, but I have some cool pictures. "The West Wing" was up here at work in Hamilton filming the other day, so I thought I'd post some of the pictures. I wasn't there, although my brother was. These are from his website. 
Jimmy (sp?) Smits was in attendance, as was Brad Whitford. (Bad guy from Billy Madison).

Enjoy!

http://www.beleafer.ca/pictures/westwing/

AL


----------



## Foxhound (17 Feb 2005)

This was back in Aug. '83 during the Regimental Centennial celebrations.   Naturally, as Col.-In-Chief, H.R.H. Prince Phillip was on hand for the Trooping of the Colours and all the other parades that were going on at CFB London at the time.   After one parade on the base, there was a meet-and-greet set up in tents in front of the officer's mess, one Coy. per tent, and a tent for the band (where the beer was.)   ;D

As Prince Phillip approached the beer band tent, we formed up, were brought up to the chow, and H.R.H. began moving down the front rank, shaking hands and, well, being the Prince.

My contribution to the occasion was entirely forgettable, (I stammered "Five years, Sir!" in response to his question to me,) and then he moved on to the man at my left.

On my left was Cpl. Brendan, er .. O'Bloggins.   Born in Northern Ireland, O'Bloggins had a certain attitude towards anything even remotely English.

So the Prince, oblivious to this, asked the next question on his "innocuous questions to ask while meeting troops" list, which was:

H.R.H.: > "And where are you from, Corporal?"

O'Bloggins: > (Kind of takes a breath while his right eye goes all sort of squinty, and says in a thick brogue.)   "Belfast, Sir!"

H.R.H.: > Without missing a beat, the Prince replies:   "Well, next time you go home, you had better wear your iron knickers."

Not entirely charmed, O'Bloggins replies, "Aye." (pause) "... and you too, Sir."

H.R.H.: > " ..... "


----------



## ps387 (1 Mar 2005)

One thing about living in Vancouver is that lots of filming and events happen there, so you see/meet lots of more or less famous people. During my time there I met Tom Selleck and Greg Anthony (Grizzlie's player) at the GAP. 

Bridgette Fonda came into Chapter's to find books about Crocodiles to do some research for Lake Placid. I went hiking a couple weeks later and stumbled on the set when they were shooting the snake-through-the-head scene. That was kind of cool. Tori Amos came in to see if the store was carrying her CD.

I met then-PM Jean Chretien at the formal opening of Electronic Arts. He shook my hand and asked how my day was. A couple years later at another EA event, I met the members of Swollen Members. They were nice enough guys, quite, low-key.

I didn't actually meet former-President Bill Clinton, but I did assist with security for a dinner he was speaking at, at the Westin Bayshore, which obviously brought a number of local celeb's and TV personalities through our metal detectors.

Then there was Angelina Jolie...she is really tiny. For some reason I thought she'd be taller. Along the vein of small people, I met Seth Green and Breckin Meyer on the set of Josie and the Pussycats.

Sorry there are no really thrilling anecdotes to accompany these encounters. They were all generally really nice, down to earth people with whom I happen to cross paths. As I said, Vancouver is great for celebrity sightings with all the filming that goes on their and I could go on forever about seeing people on the street, but those are ones I actually had the pleasure of speaking to.


----------



## NavalGent (1 Mar 2005)

I gotta say that I quite suck. Everyone I know has met some, if not many, celebrities. For example, my mom has met Mario Andretti, Jane Goodall, and others. My dad has met John McDermott, the Tragically hip, Bill Clinton, the Trailer Park Boys, played golf with Ann Murray, and my girlfriend was hit on by Jack Nicholson. The most famous person I've ever met is one of my profs, named Rick Gamble, who was apparently from the Kitchener CTV station. So yeah...


----------



## marlene (1 Mar 2005)

Years ago I met a number of celebrities while working for the Toronto Film Festival. Most notable was Mel Gibson and Richard Gere. I'm female so can't recall any of the actresses  - sorry. When I met Mel Gibson it was in a closed car coming from the airport. My mouth dropped open in awe and he caught me staring - he apologized for the way he looked - told me he had been partying too much. That's not why I was staring.

I don't know if any of you will be familiar with these names but they're celebrities to me coz' I'm a sports nut. Have gone mountain bking on a few occasions with Alison Sydor, and some other Olympic mountain bikers ... Vancouver north shore is well known for riding and most of these guys live here - have to tell you that they are the most personable bunch of people I've ever met.  Feels like a name dropping session here - oops is!

merlane
p.s. Sydor may be able to ride me into the ground leaving me gasping and bleeding but I beat her at darts in a pub in whistler. My claim to fame.


----------



## B.McTeer (1 Mar 2005)

OK when i was 10 me and my Hockey team got to play during the intermission at a Vancouver Canucks game that was one of the coolest things Ive never done in my life. 

And i was in as elevator with Gary Roberts when yes the elevator broke down so i was in there with my sister and Gary Roberts in that elevator for 15 Min's. we had a very nice chat about hockey, and the crappy elevator, nice guy


----------



## patrick666 (1 Mar 2005)

I was loitering in the Osgoode terminal of the Toronto Subway and saw the singer from the Headstones walk down some stairs.

A security guard then kicked me out of the terminal for loitering. 

Cheers


----------



## qor556 (1 Mar 2005)

merlane said:
			
		

> I'm female so can't recall any of the actresses  - sorry.



What do you mean?


----------



## Glorified Ape (1 Mar 2005)

When I was working retail back home in Toronto, we had Rick Moranis and Eugene Levy come in on separate occasions and I believe I asked one of them "Need any help, sir?" since that was pretty much all we were allowed to say to them as staff. On another occasion at the same store, one of the Maple Leafs (at the time) came in with his absolutely drop-dead gorgeous wife to shop for ski apparel. I can't remember who he was (he was Eastern European, I remember that much) and I spent much of the time, luckily enough, with his wife picking out ski suits and stuff. She was a cool lady and, to reiterate, absolutely gorgeous (she was Eastern European too and not at all stuck up). Then I spent about 10 minutes or so shooting the sh-t with him about his ski suit while he tried the stuff on in the change room. Man was that lady hot. 

We had Mike Harris come in one day, though I'm happy I wasn't there for that since I'd have probably thrown merchandise at his head. I've gotten drunk with Dennis Mills (big Ontario politician) at my buddy's cottage but I havne't really met or interacted with many famous people. 

One funny story my buddy has: he almost got into a fight with Steven Seagal - no joke. My buddy Ryan was at The Brunswicke House in Toronto (which is a major meat market) and he was tits-up loaded when a "celebrity guest" was going to perform. Steven Seagal came out onto the stage and started performing some jazz guitar number. My buddy was pretty loaded so he was heckling Seagal with stuff like "YOU SUCK SEAGAL" and he could tell he was ticking him off a bit but he thought it was hilarious. Anyway, after the song Seagal gets up and starts heading out through the crowd, shaking hands and stuff, when my buddy yells to him (jokingly) "Hey Seagal, wanna fight?!?!" to which Seagal replies a serious "Yes" (likely still angry over the heckling) and takes a step toward my buddy. Ryan, all drunk, thinks this is just hilarious and assumes the Crane Kick stance and goes "Woooooooo!", at which point Seagal's body guards and the bouncers step in and guide Seagal away. Sounds outrageous, I know, but it happened and I think it's hilarious.


----------



## buckahed (2 Mar 2005)

There was one encounter I will never forget. Nice, sunny Halifax day when the harbour was steaming because the air temp was about -50. We were trying to get the boat ready to sail so there was a circus going on. The casing was covered with pallets of stores, dockyard mateys everywhere etc, etc.

There was three of us on the jetty trying to figure out a way of getting 45 gallon drums of lube oil pumped into the engine room. At that temperature the lube oil was kinda like taffy and we had two hoses from the jetty shore steam supply stuck under the barrel hissing away to warm the oil. This was   early 80's so we were wearing the manky old black sea jackets( ones with   RCN still stenciled on the back) with the 2 inchs of padding covered in paint, oil and grease and our sea going boots and berets that... well , they were almost recognizable as issue gear. 

Down the jetty comes a black car with a red plate on the front. It pulls up to the end of the jetty and out steps an admiral in dress uniform. He turns and hands out a lady fashionably dressed in knee high brown spiked boots, skin tight designer jeans, a suede leather tight bomber style jacket and perfect hairdo.   It was Barbara Frum of the CBC.

We must have looked like 3 dirty panda bears in a cloud of steam trying to salute. The admiral escorts Ms. Frum past us and down the gangplank to the casing. Now on a day like that the casing sentry is the newest, least usefull SPUT (surface puke under training) onboard. The poor kid must have been all of eighteen, he was down in the casing well handing stores down the hatch, he straightens up and turns with his hands out to get the next carton and staring down at him is an admiral and Barbara Frum.

The expression on that poor kids face............ he froze in that position and with no stores coming down a crew of dockyard mateys take the opportunity to climb the hatch.   Not only does the admiral not get piped abaord, he has to stand aside till a dockyard crew gets off. In front of a famous reporter. In the cold. In just his garbage bag green tunic.

At that point we decided discretion was the better part of valour, we shut the air and steam off, tipped a full lub oil barrel on its side and very busily rolled it towards the squadron workshop with the excuse ready we were going to put it in the workshop to warm up so it could be pumped. Which was nonsense, it would have taken 48 hours in   a sauna to get that lube oil to warm up, but it sounded good. It also gave us an excuse for a hour and a half stand easy till we were sure the admirals car was gone. 

I always wondered how Ms. Frum enjoyed her tour that day.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (3 Mar 2005)

When I was at Uni in the UK for the first time back in 1997 I was busy relieving myself in the cafeteria toilet when an older fellow walked in to do his own business...well as I was turning around, zipping my trousers up I happened to glance at the old guy as he sidled up to the urinal next to mine...I recognized him but I just couldn't place the face so I just stood there for what seemed like a long time (but prob only a few seconds) staring at him and trying to figure out who for the life of me this guy was...he just stood there and stared back (probably trying to figure out what the hell this guy was doing staring at him in the mensroom...blocking the path to the urinals)...

Then it came to me as I stood there with my hand on my zipper...

" Hey," I said with delight, " aren't you Q from the James Bond movies?!"

" Yes yes, " he replied, " now...do you mind..." he said, nodding towards the urinal.

Turns out Desmond Llewelyn (Q) was at my school giving some sort of lecture that day...


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Mar 2005)

I was a background extra for K-19 for the toronto portion of the shoot (there is one scene were you can clearly see me).  Met Harrison Ford and Liam Neeson face to face.  Very cool guys, very down to earth and willing to talk to you.  I also got to help collect the flowers for the Queen (she is very short) in 2002 at the national trade centre.  Prince Phillip was a funny guy.  Those were the big celeberties.  I seen/met various local/smaller celebs around town.  Most notably Kenny Robinson (the fat black comic from winnepeg) goes to the same gym as me.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2005)

Back in 1999, I went out with the Sydney based Sky News 'weather girl' (Jane G) for a few months. She could down a bottle of Canadian Club like it was water!

Her Dad (Sir Walter) was also Knighted for developing the funnel web spider anti-venene.

It was truly an interesting time  ;D while it lasted.

She had a weakness for Canadian lads  

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Mar 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> She had a weakness for Canadian lads
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Who doesnt?!  ;D 

Apparently there was an incident downtown where a member of the Unit came within a hairs length of getting into a slugfest with the musician Snow  ;D Although I wasnt there, I just have to add it.


----------



## sm0ke (17 Mar 2005)

...I saw Peter North driving down Dresden Row about a year ago, in a red Firebird/Firehawk.  I hear he's a Spryfielder...


----------



## chalk1 (18 Mar 2005)

Jan de Vries gave a speech to my para course a few years ago. Very humble man, always willing to take a picture with you.


----------



## bossi (24 Mar 2005)

McBear said:
			
		

> Jan de Vries gave a speech to my para course a few years ago. Very humble man, always willing to take a picture with you.


I knew the name was familiar, but couldn't quite place it ...
So, eliminating the natural health guy
... and 17th century General Jan de Vries character http://qtdemo.dynalias.com/1632/1632Slush_200408/msg00032.html

... I finally was reminded:  http://www.qor.com/topham-update.html


----------



## thorbahn (25 Mar 2005)

sm0ke said:
			
		

> ...I saw Peter North driving down Dresden Row about a year ago, in a red Firebird/Firehawk.  I hear he's a Spryfielder...



 ;D ;D

Strangely enough, I have 2 seperate incidents, both involving people from This Hour has 22 Minutes, and air travel. First, I once noticed I was on the same flight as Mary Walsh (a pretty small flight, too). 

Also, my father once realized he was selling airline tickets to Colin Mochrie.


----------



## Morgs (25 Mar 2005)

My girlfriend's uncle is David Mirvish, does that count? He's a really nice guy that I get to see on a regular basis, as he lives just around the corner from my girlfriend. I'll have some more "meet a celebrity" stories for you all, after I go to the  WORLD PREMIER of the Lord of The Rings Musical held at one of his theatres in a few months... providing I get the time off from the CF.

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## from darkness lite (27 Mar 2005)

I've met a number of celebrities over the years: Henri Richard, Dan Akroyd, Bryan Adams, Rex Murphy, Ted Nolan (remember him, successful coach of Buffalo Sabres, fired after their winningest season ever), Brett Hart, but the most memorable was Wayne Gretzky, not for who he is, but the circumstances.

In the early 90's, while in Ottawa, the LA Kings were attending training camp in Hull (I guess Gatineau now, anyway thats where they trained then).  One friday night I was having a few Don Cherry wobbly pops upstairs at Peppers on Elgin, when a large entourage moved onto the end of the bar about 5 feet from me, Gretzky and McSorley were the centre-pieces.

Every Tom, Dick, and Jane was lining up for autographes, which was hilarious since they were all three sheets to the wind.  I sat there for about an hour, drinking a few more, when the bodyguard next me started shooting the s**t with me.  He liked the fact that I wasn't hounding them for an autograph.  Told him I couldn't care less about what someone did for a living, besides, you don't go to a bar to sign autographes..... Next thing I know, I'm having a beer with the "Great One".  Really a nice guy.

Cheers


----------



## 277to081 (29 Mar 2005)

When I got married in July in Nova Scotia we were all out for my stag party, i was pretty hammered but who walks in to the bar? Randy from trailer park boys!! LOL, I asked him all sorts of dumb drunken questions and we got him to sign our shirts, for mine he said "Geoff, stop getting drunk in the playground. - Pat Roack AKA "Randy". We invited him to the wedding and he said he had plans otherwise he would have come (yeah right) anyways he said that Ricky is the brains behind the whole show and this year he was finally able to quit his day job. 
Part two of my story is after the wedding, we were at the Halifax airport waiting for our plane back to Victoria when who happens to sit right beside me? Rachel Hunter! She was with her sister, her boyfriend Sean Avery (LA Kings, I think) and the love children of her and Rod Stewart. I introduced myself all nervous as hell and talked to her for a few minutes, the funny thing is that before she sat next to me I noticed her in the crowd but didnt realize who she was, just that I knew her as being someone famous, my first thought was Claudia Schiffer for some reason, so I leaned over to my wife and said "I think that is Claudia Schiffer" Right away she was like it is, it is, you are right. She rushed off and bought one of those disposable cameras for 25 bucks while I was talking to Rachel (just found out her name and clued in on who she was at this point) and when she came back I introduced my wife and before I could say "this is Rachel" my wife blurts out "Hi Claudia" I say its Rachel under my breath but it looked soooo bad. my wife told me never to mention that to anyone but I couldnt resist LOL. I expected them all to sit in first class but they were all in coach. That was funny though, my two big celebrity moments all in one trip.


----------

